# TPF Photo Challenge - January '14 - "The Letter H"



## mishele (Jan 4, 2014)

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**The Letter H"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 






Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,        though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly        thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes        are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art       thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within        five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There        are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It        is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept  or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem  appropriate.
All       images must not have been  previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the  challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking about  new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images        can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images        submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or    indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and    copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as    identification and such  images  will  be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.










>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "January '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it        into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when      photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are   excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the   photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting   process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## leeroix (Jan 4, 2014)

H?


----------



## mishele (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## sm4him (Jan 5, 2014)

What the H...?? :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2014)

[



You meant...


Hump?
QUOTE=mishele;3130402]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mishele (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe I should've picked the letter "B"!!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 5, 2014)

"H" as in hooters?


----------



## mishele (Jan 5, 2014)

Ho?


----------



## runnah (Jan 5, 2014)

mishele said:


> Ho?



Fo sho


----------



## mishele (Jan 9, 2014)

*BUMP!!!* lol


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahhh, good ol' H!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2014)

:scratch:


----------



## sashbar (Jan 9, 2014)

Was it Hamster's idea?


----------



## v3nom (Jan 19, 2014)

Is it ok to have more than one entry? and is post editing allowed?


----------



## mishele (Jan 21, 2014)

Bumpster!!


----------



## shawie (Jan 27, 2014)

OH! Here goes this month's challenge - wow this is one is tough... I hope I can come up with something by the end of the month =)  It will be interesting to see the others' entries - I look forward to that!


----------



## jfrabat (Jan 29, 2014)

I am still figuring out how to do this one...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2014)

jfrabat said:


> I am still figuring out how to do this one...



same. I wanted to participate in this month's, but came up dry.  Here's to Feb.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 29, 2014)

Gaah I can't get film developed in time. Damn. I REALLY wanna try this. Next month it is!


----------



## jfrabat (Jan 30, 2014)

I have an idea, but I am not sure I can get it done in time (only have tonight to get it done, and I am not sure I will have the time!)...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2014)

What The *eck ..... I was clueless this month

Hippopotamus Hug Hammer Harp Hermit Helicopter Helium Hybrid Heart Hen Hog Happiness Hill House Hand Horse Ham Handle HUman_body  Halloween Hannukah Hair Huts Hurricanes Hostess-twinkees  H*ll  Dinosaurs and encHiladas


----------



## jfrabat (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, as I mentioned, not time to shoot yesterday...  I guess I'll have to participate for February's challenge!


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2014)

*Slackers!!!*


----------

